# TBX Mahoning div 2018 schedule



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Team Bass xtreme is pleased to announce our 2018 schedule. We posted it on our facebook, and web site back on Nov 1st. With all other circuits putting schedules together, we will now post ours here on OGF.


OPEN....April 7 Portage lakes
OPEN....Sept 29 Mosquito Xtreme mega payout. 1 day, 3000.00 1st place.

#1 Mosquito lake 4/21
#2 W Branch 5/12
#3 Mosquito 6/9
#4 Milton 7/14
#5 Berlin 8/18
Classic 10--13/14 at Powhatan point, Ohio river. 

This is our team division. For more info....330-760-182zero teambassxtreme.com


----------



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a non-boater partner, I am looking to hook up with someone to split fees, gas, hotels, food, bail...
I have fished tourneys in the past and have fished with team bass central division.
Please contact me if interested [email protected] or call/txt 614-394-2601
Carpe Diem
Travis


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

We are adding another open......Sat Sept 29th. at Mosquito. This will be a Xtreme payback tournament. 1 day, 3000.00 for 1st. limited to first 50 boats. Flyers coming.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for not scheduling your tournaments on top of other major circuits!


----------

